# It's all in the name



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

So, today I was thinking about all the different names I call Brody. I realized there are a LOT of them!!

So what names do you call your pup(s)??


Here are a few of Brody's:

Real name: Brody

Here are a few names a few I can think of off the top of my head that I use (I'm sure there are more...it's amazing he knows his real name!):
Boo
Boo-ba-loo
Little Man
Monkey boy
Sweetie
Brat
Bratling
Brodalicious


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I was thinking about that the other day. How does he know I'm talking about HIM!

McGee is also called: Gee, Gee-Gee Bee, Geeze, Geezer, Little Man, The Man, Geeger, and I'm sure there are more I can't think of right now!

Abby is called: Dabby, Dabs, Dabby-do, Abby-Dabby, "Princess", Abs, Sissy (when talking to McGee about her).


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy...my little "smoochy girl"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi is:

Monkey Dog
Puppy Face
Baby Boy
Fuzz Face
Handsome Boy
Fast Dog

I'm sure there are others...


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Watson is also known as:
Sir Watson
Watson Baby
Watt Bot
Chubster
Mr. Fluffy
Cotton Boy 
SirFoldsALot (because when he's really happy he folds his body while walking)
and Mr. Wiggles 

Einstein is also known as;
Einstein Baby
Baby E
Happy Boy
SirKnowsALot

Griffin is also known as;
Griffster
Griffy Poo
Griff Meister
Monkey Face
Griff Griff
SirCool


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I find it interesting that so far, THREE of us have some version of "Monkey Dog". That CAN'T be a coincidence! :biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, fun thread idea!

We don't call Tillie TOO many things other than her name...
here are a few:

Tillie-kins 
rag-a-muffin
Till
my girl

hmmmm.... that's about it... LOL


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Baxter
Baxter-bear
Baxter-boy
Handsome
Buddy boy
Goof
Goof-face
Fraggle-Mouth (because someone said he looked like a Fraggle)


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

OH and how could I forget "Sir Poops-a-lot"


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie, Aug-Dog, Dog-Dog, Monkey Butt (another Monkey one!)

Finn, Finnster, Finn Man, Stinker Butt, Stinker Pants


Forgot some: They both get called 'Havanese'. And Finn gets called Wile E. Coyote!


----------



## Ryssa (Feb 17, 2012)

"Arthur MacGyver" (There is a story behind this one)
"Sir Licks-a-lot"
"Arthur darling"


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo is Mymy, Mr. My, Mr. Man, beautiful boy, lover. There used to be a lot more when he was on the run.

Bailey is Bay boy, Mr. Bay, Baybay, beautiful boy.

Ruby -- I think she really thinks her name is "Oh No!" Ruby, RubyTuby, Rubela, pretty girl, and most often -- Lunatic


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack answers to :

Furbot
Jacken, as in "Release the JACKEN!" This one is used when we let him out of the crate.
Snuggle bear
Mr. Snuffleupagus
Jack Attack
and...
Stinkpot.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ryssa said:


> "Arthur MacGyver" (There is a story behind this one)
> "Sir Licks-a-lot"
> "Arthur darling"


Oh, we NEED to hear that story!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Ryssa (Feb 17, 2012)

*Storytime*

Arthur has had the pleasure of creating jaw-dropping, comical looks on our faces a number of times....

Shortly after we christened Arthur with his name, he was in his room (he has an entire bathroom to himself) that runs off of the office we use. Well, Daddy had to take an important conference call and so he shut the door between the rooms. Arthur was not happy to be out of sight from us and whined for a moment or two before it got quiet and then we heard a thunk just as Daddy got off the call. Thinking "what the heck was that", we opened the door and Arthur had taken the pin out of the door hinge and dropped it at our feet as we opened the door. LOL. We then joked we should have named him MacGyver.

A few days later, he surprised us again, when he dragged his bed, and then his blanket, and then a toy over to the place where we keep his treats, and piled them on top of each other in an attempt to climb upon and gain height to reach his treats.

He forever after became known as "Arthur MacGyver"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's GREAT! and MacGyver would be a great name, too! I think you'd better start thinking of jobs for that boy before he thinks up more on his own!:biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Little Boy
My Puppy
My Little Henry


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love this thread!!!! It makes me smile to know I am not the only luntic that call my guys by fun names!!!

Yogi Bear: Yogi, Puff Ball, Puff and my grand daughter calls him Puff A Licilus.

Misty: Miss Miss, Princess, Pretty Princess, Fluff

Boo Boo Bear: Boobs, Booby, Blind Boy, and Psyco Killer (for his love of catching Possums)

Khloe: Khlo, Khlo Khlo, Mouth...her names are still evolving. My DH was call her poopy stinky butt at first because she was having issues...just not fair!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL I just knew I couldn't be the only one with a zillion names for my lil guy!

Keep 'em coming...they're great!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thought of a couple more! McGee: Love Bug, Loverboy, and I won't go into some of the names he was called during potty training months!!!

Abby: Miss Priss, Love Bug (it is unisex!) Prisster.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha.... Arthur is very clever.

I love this thread.

Cash, AKA: 
baby koo-coo, 
Cashy-go-lean(especially now that he is) 
Elvis (cause he is just very hedonistic, loves food and luxurious petting) 
Buddy
Sweety
Bhuda
and used to be "monster" when he was a puppy and terrorized Jasper. but not any more

Jasper, AKA:
puppy dew
sweety 
buddy
"your highness" 
Tazmanian Devil (mail time only)


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Okay, here we go:

Gryff
Gryffy
Gryffer
Gryffer Foo
Gryffer Foo Moo
Pupper Shmoo
Shmoo Moo
Fuffer
Fuffer Shmoo
Shmoomy
Puppy Shmoo Moo
Gryffer Puppy Shmoomy Moo Moo Doo Doo Poo Poo

You get the idea


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I really love this thread...I know there are others out there.


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

Ralphie,
Ralph-Ralph,
Ralphie-lator,
Ralphie-naldo,
Rafael,
Buttercup,
Munchkin,
Munch-Munch,
Sweat Pea,
Mop,
Oaf (when does something silly or bad)
Goondu (same reason as Oaf, it's a Malay word for Oaf),


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

I love this thread. Together we call Kody and Sailor:
Hav-a-brats
Neezers

Kody aka:
KodyBear
Sweetie
Daddy's boy

Sailor aka:
Cutie
Sweetie Pie
SailorBoy
Digger dog
Momma's boy


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I call her

Poopsie
Poops
Lizzie
Miss Liz

My husband calls her

doggy dog
wiggly behind
c shaped girl


----------



## Lfb321 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ellie's other names: 
Ellie Bugs
Ellie Bugger
Ellie Belly
Ells Bells
Ellie Pup
Ellie Booger
Sugar Booger
Fluffy Butt (after a bath).

It's a miracle she knows her name!


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Real name: Bobby

Called: Bobbins, Bobinator, Bobzilla, Bobstinate (when he's being stubborn), Little Monkey, Little Bee-Bop, and The Monstah.

Ooh, I almost forgot one. When I'm carrying him to bed and he's already half asleep, he makes that little snuffly noise. For that, he's my Mr. Snuffles or Snufflupagus.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

haha That reminds me. I call Brody Pig-boy when he makes his sniffy/snorty noise. I keep saying he could get a career as a truffle sniffing havanese!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Okay, so I saw this post and since my 15 year old is the one who comes up with ALL the names I had to wait until she was with me to make sure I had it correct. Now mind you we don't call him all these names to his face, or he would surely be confused, but here's what we refer to him behind his back;

Tim
Timison
Buddy
Boy! (my husband's nickname. Can you tell he's the only male in our family?)
Timiteo
Timmy Tip Toes
Nugget (love this one)
Mozo
Timoney Cricket (sp?)
Scaredy Cat
Stinky (since he's flatulent)

This is such a cute thread! Love it.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Maya -brat dog, princess, cutie. My daughter calls the cat monkey face or monkey boy lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Timiteo


My younger son's name is Timothy, and he was a HUGE Red Wall fan when he was younger. (is probably STILL a "closet" Red Wall fan now ) Because one of his favorite characters was Mattimeo, my older son started calling him (STILL calls him) "Timiteo". I wouldn't dare call him that, but you know, brothers can have their own language, so between the two of them, he seems to like it!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> My younger son's name is Timothy, and he was a HUGE Red Wall fan when he was younger. (is probably STILL a "closet" Red Wall fan now ) Because one of his favorite characters was Mattimeo, my older son started calling him (STILL calls him) "Timiteo". I wouldn't dare call him that, but you know, brothers can have their own language, so between the two of them, he seems to like it!


My youngest son was a HUGE Red Wall fan as well.  He was never much of a reader until he came across those books.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> My youngest son was a HUGE Red Wall fan as well.  He was never much of a reader until he came across those books.


Timothy wasn't much of a reader (in fact he NEVER read anything that wasn't assigned in school) until his senior year in HS. He listened to all the Red Wall books on tape. In fact, we ALL enjoyed listening to them on long car trips!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmm,

Momo:

Moster
Momers
Momomomomomomomo
Sweetie
Baby
Silly Billy


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Timothy wasn't much of a reader (in fact he NEVER read anything that wasn't assigned in school) until his senior year in HS. He listened to all the Red Wall books on tape. In fact, we ALL enjoyed listening to them on long car trips!


Seth wasn't a reader at all until middle school. Until that time, he would bring home picture type books. In middle school, I believe sixth grade, he had one teacher who had a 15 to 20 minute time slot at the beginning of each day who required the students to bring something to read - anything - comic books, magazines, chapter books - just to get them reading something. It was that year that he discovered the Red Wall books. And then, whenever a new one came out, we had to go buy it. I was just thrilled that he was finally interested in something enough to read. I love books on tape for road trips - however, not while I am doing the driving, because they can put me to sleep (when I am driving, I need a good loud rock station!:biggrin1. I also like them when I am sewing, although I did have to learn how to do both at the same time. I would be sewing along, and realize I had missed a whole chapter and have to backtrack. 

:focus:


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Haven't been on the forum very often over the last little while because my daughter has been in the hospital and then had to have surgery, but I found this thread and found it funny because my pups rarely get called my their real names.

Cooper:
Cooper pooper
Super duper Cooper Pooper
Coopy Poopy
Porky Pants

Tessa:
T Poo
Tessa Poo (I think I see a theme here)
The Baby
Puppy
Brat Face
Little Missy
Messy Tessy (because she has an extra dose of the shredding gene)

And they both get Scooby Doo, Scooby Dooby, Monkey Face and a few others. Like someone else said, I'm surprised they answer to anything and that they actually know their names.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

I hear y'all on being surprised that they even know their names. I had a wonderful rescue (non-Havanese) that passed away in September named Amber. She was Amber, Bamber, Bam-Bam, Bamas, Lamma-Bam, Lamma-Bamma, Sissy (as she was the sister to my Maltese, Casey), Amber Lynne, Lynne, and Lynnie. She knew them all and came to any one of them.


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

Diego is:

Diego
Digger
Rat
Baby Boy
Baby Boyfriend
Diablo
D-bag
Deegles

and when he's in trouble, we use his full name "Diego Brian Francis" after my father-in-law, because Olive is "Olive Mary Rose" after my mother-in-law (lol don't blame me for Olive's name! My MILs friend started calling Olive that and it stuck!! and my MIL absolutely adores her granddogs!)


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

this morning he was wheredidyouhidemysocksyoulilbrat. I never did find both of them.


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

Charley: 
Prince Charles
Charles
Boo
Peanut
Punkin
Pooh-bee
Handsome
Boo Boo 

And whatever else rolls off my tongue hahah


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I forgot Libby:

Libs
Libbermeister
Libster
Liberty (did you know that, during WWII, some people actually killed or tortured Dachshunds because they were German? Owners started calling them Liberty Hounds)

Miss Libby
Baby Duck.
Sweetie Pie
Sweet Pea


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

*We all call Bumi by:*
Boom Boom
Boom Boy
Gummy Bear
Mi Chiquito (I call him this, it means "My Little one")
Mi Muñeco (I call him this, it means "My Doll")

*For Toby:*

Tob Tob
Trouble Maker
Little Bit (I call him this)


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Rollie goes by:
- Rollie-boy
- My boy 
- Rumple pup
- Puppers
- my mom and aunt call him Rollie-Roo and Rollie-Roodle


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Trouble Maker


Oh, I missed this one for Kodi too. Also, "Mr. Trouble".

... Maybe it's a "Starborn boy" thing?ound:


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Ryssa said:


> Arthur has had the pleasure of creating jaw-dropping, comical looks on our faces a number of times....
> 
> Shortly after we christened Arthur with his name, he was in his room (he has an entire bathroom to himself) that runs off of the office we use. Well, Daddy had to take an important conference call and so he shut the door between the rooms. Arthur was not happy to be out of sight from us and whined for a moment or two before it got quiet and then we heard a thunk just as Daddy got off the call. Thinking "what the heck was that", we opened the door and Arthur had taken the pin out of the door hinge and dropped it at our feet as we opened the door. LOL. We then joked we should have named him MacGyver.
> 
> ...


Wow!!!!!!!!!! Impressive!!!!!:hail:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Soooo many names, here are a few of my own...

Bacci
Big Boy
Budha
Boodie
Chunky
Budha Boy

Isabella
Bella
Belly Girl
Bells
Itty Bitty
Bitty Girl


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

krandall said:


> Oh, I missed this one for Kodi too. Also, "Mr. Trouble".
> 
> ... Maybe it's a "Starborn boy" thing?ound:


That's what my mom and my husband tell me. The boy is trouble in a shiny package! ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> That's what my mom and my husband tell me. The boy is trouble in a shiny package! ound:


But that's true of our human boys too, and we love them all the more for it!:biggrin1:


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Ryssa said:


> Arthur has had the pleasure of creating jaw-dropping, comical looks on our faces a number of times....
> 
> Shortly after we christened Arthur with his name, he was in his room (he has an entire bathroom to himself) that runs off of the office we use. Well, Daddy had to take an important conference call and so he shut the door between the rooms. Arthur was not happy to be out of sight from us and whined for a moment or two before it got quiet and then we heard a thunk just as Daddy got off the call. Thinking "what the heck was that", we opened the door and Arthur had taken the pin out of the door hinge and dropped it at our feet as we opened the door. LOL. We then joked we should have named him MacGyver.
> 
> ...


HOLY MOLY, that's freakin' IMPRESSIVE!

My little guy is only 4 months old. We've had a box in front of the stairs so he won't go up unsupervised. The box on its own isn't wide enough for the stairway, so one of the side flaps is opened up to fill the extra gap. Well, about 10 days ago he figured out how to open that flap and go upstairs. Not a major feat, but my husband called me as I was pulling in at work to tell me. I told him he should find something to put in front of the flap to keep him from being able to open it.

I came home later that day and inquired about what he had done to keep the flap closed. I have a floor statue made of resin that he put in front of it. Apparently the little bugger figured out that if he pushed the statue out of the way, he could then open the flap.

I can see trouble a'brewin' in the near future, especially if these micro doggies can pull hinge pins out and stack household items to get to treats. :suspicious:


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

We've called Sonic: Super Sonic, Sonic-Bo-Bonic, Hims, Buddy, Buster, Little Man, Little Pooper and anything else that comes to mind when I'm talking to him..

We don't have many additional names for Aries yet, but I have called her Princess and Hers..


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Munchkinboy
and can't believe I forgot about Mr. Snuffleupagus


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

There are a few of us with the Snuffleupagus name. It's all in the little snuffly sounds they make, I guess. 

Oh, and I need to add Bobby Monstah.


----------

